# Birkwood Children's Hospital



## corn_flake88 (Aug 12, 2012)

I visited Birkwood this afternoon, it was a nice day for it 
I didn't realise the scale of this hospital site, I thought it would just be one or two buildings, safe to say I was pleasantly surprised!!

I can't find much info on the place, the main building dates from 1856, although an extension has been added on in 1890. 

Front Entrance 
That's a caravan you can see on the right, I'm guessing it's for security, although no-one was in it.





[/url] Birkwood Front Entrance by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]

Front
I was surprised at the lack of vandalism. 




[/url] Birkwood by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]

Ding Dong!




[/url] Ding Dong! by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]

Front Door




[/url] Front Door by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]

Stores/Workshops




[/url] Stores by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]

This Way!




[/url] Recreation/Dining by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]

Interior of one of the Huts... note the mattresses...




[/url] Interior by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]

Back of Oldest Building




[/url] Back of Oldest part of Hospital by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]

Toy Library




[/url] Toy Library by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]

Stairs. I didn't venture up... I didn't take a flashlight




[/url] Stairs by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]

Nice Floor




[/url] Creepy Hallway shot by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]

Nice Curtains




[/url] Interior by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]

1856... Sandstone looks like new




[/url] 1856 by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]

1890




[/url] 1890 by corn_flake, on Flickr[/IMG]


So that's it. Not many interior shots ..... the darkness got the best of me!!

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## freespirits (Aug 12, 2012)

nicely taken pics dude ,,,and looks like a nice place to mooch with a bit more time


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks like a good size site! Bet you could spend hours in there.......if you took a flashlight with you! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmmm... that looks rather nice!


----------



## lost (Aug 13, 2012)

The security used to be based inside but it was getting a bit foosty even a few years ago. It's nice to see some shots from this place, it's been off the radar for a while.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice nice! So nice i said it twice! Need to visit this!


----------



## Scattergun (Aug 18, 2012)

Great shots. Love the black n whites. I was up there just a few days ago with a colleague of mine, don't suppose it was yourself I bumped into?


----------



## corn_flake88 (Aug 18, 2012)

I think it probably was me!


----------



## Scattergun (Aug 19, 2012)

corn_flake said:


> I think it probably was me!



Awesome  Great shots again. I checked out that priory youz were talkin about. Really cool lookin place. Would you be up for doin any more hospitals?


----------



## corn_flake88 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah, that was my first explore. I need to get back before the winter comes! 
Yeah deffo! 

Did you find the mortuary at Birkwood?!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 19, 2012)

Lovely pics mate lovel the details


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Aug 19, 2012)

What a awesome building! Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## Scattergun (Aug 20, 2012)

corn_flake said:


> Yeah, that was my first explore. I need to get back before the winter comes!
> Yeah deffo!
> 
> Did you find the mortuary at Birkwood?!



You've deffo got an eye for a good shot. I love the stairwell one. Like my creepy stair shots. Yi did well for your first explore too, birkwoods a tricky one. We found the morgue eventually. Small but worth the search, got some good pics. I'll pm you and we'll sort some stuff out


----------



## Maddie220790 (Aug 20, 2012)

This looks an amazing place! Great shots!


----------



## Emerald Eve (Aug 21, 2012)

Birkwood's fugged, it'll burn down within a year.


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice pics fella..


----------



## kehumff (Aug 22, 2012)

Really cool looking place, nice pics as well


----------

